

Facebook Announces Paper - asadlionpk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/30/facebook-paper/

======
sleepyK
I might have used that if it was made by a company like Twitter.... which
advertises, but doesn't meddle with the content. But seeing that it's
Facebook, most of the stories we see will be targeted towards our 'Likes' and
the rest will be targeted ads.

~~~
asadlionpk
I hope they don't put ads in this app. Or those sponsored posts from the
newsfeed.

~~~
tool
How else would they make money?

~~~
sp332
Just ask for money. You know, with a checkout button. It's a lot simpler than
setting up a whole advertising platform and mining your users for data!

~~~
tmikaeld
Considering how many are addicted to Facebook, a subscription with added value
would be much better than ads and post-rank-paying.

